# How could you not take him with you??



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Says the owners moved and didn't take him, ugh!
If I only lived closer :Cry:

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10215245


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh that cute head tilt...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sad 

I have NEVER understood that excuse to get rid of a pet. What is wrong with people?!??

kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Maybe they had to move to a place that couldn't take pets. Oh heck, some people think their own children are disposable. 

At least he was turned over to a Humane Society. Not everyone is meant to be a family to a pet.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, he is so cute. He looks well cared for. They must have had very good reasons for not taking him. Otherwise, why would they leave that adorable pup?! There was a story on the news tonight about people who are leaving their homes due to foreclosures and bring their dogs to the shelters. It is very sad.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

It is sad that the people had to leave their pet behind. Perhaps they had a very compelling reason to do so. Sweet baby looks well-cared for. It is good that they left him at the shelter. I pray that the pup finds a loving forever home.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh I know people have a good reason. Others..not so much. I was just pointing out, he's so cute..I couldn't leave him behind.
Course, he could totally suck in person, lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh, this is just too sad...

I was just reading a news article about how people who are loosing thier homes to foreclosure are leaving their pets behind at alarming rates because they either go to a rental or homeless shelter! It stated that the dog/cat shelters are being very overwhelmed.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Tritia,

I was looking at his photo the other day and thought the same thing. How could anyone leave him. I'd be hard pressed to move anywhere that my dogs weren't welcome. But then again . . . I haven't had to walk in those shoes (and hope I never have to).


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I've known tons and tons of people who moved, and "couldn't take pets" with them. You'd hope it was because they were forced into a situation, such as rentals and they weren't allowed, etc. But most of these people were upgrading to newer, nicer homes and didn't want any more pet mess. Shedding dogs, cats scratching carpets, etc. 
I've also known just as many that have given up pets that are considered "their babies", 'till the real ones come along. Then they're out. 
Our old neighbors got a puppy when she was 2 months pg, for "practice". They loved on that pup, took it everywhere, bought it everything. It was in the pound 2 wks after the baby was born.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I will never understand people like that. All part of a disposable world I guess.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This just happened to my Mom's friend. A neighbor's daughter came by with a dog. She asked if she could keep it there a few days until she could find it a home. Seems her boss just had a baby and they didn't want the dog anymore.

Well, it's been a month now and she hasn't seen the neighbor's daughter since. Last week she called and told them the dog has found a home, she's staying here. She is totally in love with the dog and she is a widow, all alone. The dog is great company for her and doesn't leave her side.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Michele, sounds like the dog lucked out in the end!

Grr..I'm thinkin' my 4 yr old is about to be on the disposable list, and sent to the pound. He just put gum in his hair. :frusty: Worst part is, it's not his gum. It came off of his shoe uke:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I saw him the other day too and thought the same thing. Thank goodness I have not had to walk in those shoes. Although, I can tell you that I would spend my last dollar on Brady instead of myself and would never go anywhere without that boy!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Karen, too bad they want to keep him close by. I think he would make a perfect brother for Brady.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

irnfit said:


> Karen, too bad they want to keep him close by. I think he would make a perfect brother for Brady.


That was my secret hope. I'd scoop him up in an insant, but I'm too far. So, I like to post these little cuties, in hopes to sucker someone else in :biggrin1:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen, I agree, and I have 3!! I cannot ever imagine making a decision about relocating without my dogs, or at least finding a proper home for them first.

Is there anyone here on the forum who lives close enough who could adopt him????


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Ahhhhh, he looks like a little sweetie. I hope a good loving family takes him in soon.....


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I even showed him to DH the other night, but then read that they wanted to keep him within 2 hours of where they are in South Carolina. Unfortunately, I think we would be about 12 hours. I have noticed that most hav puppies on Petfinder seemed to get scooped up very quickly. I know all the ones I have ever considered seem to find homes very fast. Hopefully, he will find a great home with a family that will never leave him behind. Meanwhile, I still check Petfinder every day just to torture myself and see if the "right" dog for us appears. I am thinking a puppy from my breeder in the summer, but just not ready to commit yet.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tritia, that is so horrible about your neighbors! I don't understand people like that at all, after all the dog IS a part of your family, baby or no baby. It just sickens me.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just don't think I would relocate to a place that did not take dogs! No way, I'd keep looking..and live in my car if we had to. lol. I just don't get it.

Such sad stories.  I've known a few people that have gotten rid of pets after they had a baby. If I EVER had to rehome Gucci for some reason, you could bet I would give the prospective family the Spanish inquisition and a CIA background check. lol

Kara


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I hope they find a good home for the dog that is sooo sad. When I take ownership of a pet it is for life. I would change my life style for my pets, if I had to.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, that makes me sick. What is the matter with people. It's a disposable world to them.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Tritia, that is so sad. He is a really cute puppy, too!

I wonder if they had trouble potty training him, or maybe he's an "ankle-nipper"...sigh. 

My friend got an outstanding cocker spaniel on craigslist when a single mom and her two girls had to move to an apartment that didn't allow pets. Hopefully this little guy will also find a wonderful forever home!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

sad


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I just don't think I would relocate to a place that did not take dogs! No way, I'd keep looking..and live in my car if we had to. lol. I just don't get it.
> 
> Such sad stories.  I've known a few people that have gotten rid of pets after they had a baby. If I EVER had to rehome Gucci for some reason, you could bet I would give the prospective family the Spanish inquisition and a CIA background check. lol
> 
> Kara


Me too!

Paulie is just a cutie. They said he was loveable - he will probably be adopted really quick - hopefully.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, I'm sure he'll go fast. The pups on here usually do. I just wish I lived closer 
There's usually one or two a wk that I fall for, but never close by. There was the one that was just a few hours away, but it didn't feel right for us.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

There was a house down the road from us that left their standard poodle behind- they left it in the house! The dog was cut in a poodle coat, very friendly, but they just moved and left it in the backyard. Thank goodness the neighbors reported it after a few days. 

Amanda


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Ohhh , I couldn't do it!!! NEVER!!! I would have died with my dogs if I were in the Katrina disaster and couldn't get them out! :Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> There was a house down the road from us that left their standard poodle behind- they left it in the house!


OK, now _that_ is a horrible story. They should definitely be charged with animal cruelty. I don't see anything wrong with acknowledging that you can't take care of an animal anymore, but just leaving it in a helpless situation? That's so, so wrong.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh my Amanda! That is bad. I feel so sorry for that poodle! How sad and confused it must have been...got teary eyed just now thinking about it.

I am sure there are those with good reasons as why they can not have their dog any longer. I know one instance personally, and I feel that it is better to give them to a rescue or hopefully a no-kill shelter where they can be joined with someone who has the money and time to make them a part of a family again.

It has to be devasting and sad for some of those owners who have to give them up.- THe poodle though, was criminal. UGH! I can't believe some people can do that.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

How sad. They had a program on TV the other night showing with the mortgage crisis and foreclosures that there is a high volume of pets going to rescue and humane society. 

So, sad.


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> There was a house down the road from us that left their standard poodle behind- they left it in the house! The dog was cut in a poodle coat, very friendly, but they just moved and left it in the backyard. Thank goodness the neighbors reported it after a few days.
> 
> Amanda


That is the same way my first dog came to me. The owners moved and just left him behind no food or water. Good thing the neighbors called and he was rescued. He stayed at a vet's a few weeks and then was being fostered by a border collie breeder. When I called her looking for puppies she had just placed her litter but had this rescue. 7 years later he has had issues (seizures and low thyroid) but I wouldnever give him up or leave him anywhere. He's a member of our family. I don't understand why people take animals into their homes if they aren't willing to treat them like any other member of their family...oh wait some of these people aren't so great to their human family members, SIGH! I propose public stoning of these people :brick:ound:


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

anneks said:


> I don't understand why people take animals into their homes if they aren't willing to treat them like any other member of their family...oh wait some of these people aren't so great to their human family members, SIGH! I propose public stoning of these people :brick:ound:


I agree. UGH. We just had a guy in our town who was giving his kids cough medicine (Ages 6 &8) every night so he could leave them alone at home to have an affair with the girlfriend. Say the least he is in jail and the wife is getting a divorce. Stoning sounds good.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> There was a house down the road from us that left their standard poodle behind- they left it in the house! The dog was cut in a poodle coat, very friendly, but they just moved and left it in the backyard. Thank goodness the neighbors reported it after a few days.
> 
> Amanda


This type of thing has happened more than once in our area. Even worse is when the owners leave the dog chained and abandoned, so it can't even escape to find food or water. It's unforgivable.

Thank goodness the little Hav is in a humane society where he stands a chance of finding a wonderful home.

Wanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I went and did a havanese id for rescue this week. Besides being stuck in traffic for almost two hours (can I say I hate the 10 again!!! seriously it was only 14 miles away!) I walked in and it was clearly a shih tzu. When I arrived there and the lady said havanese, is that like an akita! But they brought out this shih tzu that his cataracts were so bad and he was covered with urine. It made me so sad. Who could not look for their best friend after that many years. Poor little guy. I sent emails to other rescue groups and posted for him on craigslist. If I wasn't working, I think I may have taken him home.

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Tritia said:


> Says the owners moved and didn't take him, ugh!
> If I only lived closer :Cry:
> 
> l]


That did it. Now I'll microchip all of my puppies before placing them so that one would never have to be in a pound. I don't like the thought of that big needle on a puppy but don't like the thought of one in the pound more.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Jan, I witnessed both my boys get micro-chipped as pups and they didn't even flinch!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Missy, That is a relief.

I had my last dog Microchipped when she was spayed as the vet said it was kind of a bid needle for a little pup and she would but 'asleep' anyways. It made it easier on her or maybe just easier for me.


----------



## Susie (Oct 15, 2007)

Fear no more, he has been adopted


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I went and did a havanese id for rescue this week. Besides being stuck in traffic for almost two hours (can I say I hate the 10 again!!! seriously it was only 14 miles away!) I walked in and it was clearly a shih tzu. When I arrived there and the lady said havanese, is that like an akita! ...
> 
> Amanda


Isn't it amazing how these shelter employees, who work with all breeds, have problems ID'ing them? We went to the Baldwin Hills shelter to pull a 'golden retriever' that turned out to be the Rhodesian Ridgeback mix we have now. I asked a kennel worker there how a Ridgeback could be labeled as a golden and he laughed. He pointed to a purebred Saint Bernard that was in line (to be turned in ) and said, "That dog there is a shepherd mix to me."

This can be a hassle for rescue groups, but it's even worse for owners of lost dogs. This is why everyone should walk the shelter in person when looking for a lost pet.

About the 10 Fwy - welcome to L.A. ound:

Wanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wanda- yeah, I completely agree. There was a hav that came into rescue last year, that I would have never said was a hav. She was shaven down and she was a black and tan and seriously looked like a doxin mix to me- she had bad patellas and had surgery and came out gorgeous! We were able to track her microchip back to petland.

That is a good point though about what the shelters identify dogs as. Especially the very busy ones. I was in shock at how many pits were there <sigh>

Amanda


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Missy said:


> Jan, I witnessed both my boys get micro-chipped as pups and they didn't even flinch!!!


Thanks for that information Missy. I've always walked out of the room when they microchip them and leave Steve with the dog. I'd be ok if they were going to stick a big needle in me....but a puppy, I turn away. My first experience with it was with Bandit and they had to do it twice because the first one stuck in the needle. My poor baby


----------

